# Sony, Discovery and IMAX launch 3net Studios to produce in-house 3D content



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Press Release:



> 3NET - THE 24/7 3D NETWORK FROM SONY, DISCOVERY AND IMAX – ANNOUNCES THE FORMATION OF 3NET STUDIOS
> 
> 
> -- Global Production Arm Brings Together Worldwide Creative Production and Sales Teams To Develop Native 3D and 4K Content for Platforms and Partners Worldwide --
> ...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wasn't 3Net the name of the 3D channel that DirecTV is dumping? I'll have to look that up. :scratch: 

This seems a little late to the party in my opinion.


----------

